# welcome to the Wood ID section --- please read before posting



## phinds

Hey all,

Welcome to the "Wood Identification" subforum.

The point here is to share our knowledge of wood so as to help each other ID those "mystery woods" that we can't figure out.

I ask that you post clear and WELL FOCUSED pics of any wood you put up here and if at all possible include an end grain closeup. Take a look at my own site if you want to see a good example of what works as a guideline --- I usually have a straight-in shot of the face grain, an angled shot so you can see how the end grain and the face grain come together, and then an end grain closeup so you can see is it ring porous, diffuse porous and stuff like that. The technical descriptions don't matter so much as what it LOOKS like.

Also, give a decent estimate of the weight/density, the size of any pieces you take pics of (the size shown in the pic it it's only part of a plank for example), where it grows, and any info you have on the tree.

If you have a tree section, show us some bark and whatever else (including leaves and berries if available) that you think would be helpful. Remember, we have sawyers here who know the trees and then we have folks like me who think that wood is something you buy at the lumber yard or order on-line and are unclear about the relationship between trees and the planks we buy. 

If your camera won't get a good close-in shot of the end-grain keep in mind that a computer scanner often will do a great job. One caveat on that though, if you have a 600lb stump section, it's probably not a good idea to sit in on top of your scanner and if you break your spouse's favorite lamp while horsing a plank through the house to get it upright on your scanner, send the bill to Kevin, not me.

Here's an example of what I'm talking about. Now here's a perfectly good, well-focused shot of a small sample plank:

So, I look at this and I think --- hickory? honey locust? oak? chestnut, duh ...



Then I see an end grain shot:



and I'm thinking, oh yeah, pretty much has to be oak.

Then I see an end grain closeup:



and that nails it ... has to be oak

SO ... that's the kind of thing to try for if you can. And if you can't ... well, do the best you can.

Thanks,

Paul

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin

Paul, these are such excellent pictures maybe we need a sticky on how to take pictures of this caliber. 

[ducking after asking that]. 



.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Kevin said:


> Paul, these are such excellent pictures maybe we need a sticky on how to take pictures of this caliber.
> 
> [ducking after asking that].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Hm ... I'll put it on my list


----------



## Wheelin247

A sticky thread on how to take pics is a great idea. New guys like myself could use every bit of help I can get.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## phinds

Wheelin247 said:


> A sticky thread on how to take pics is a great idea. New guys like myself could use every bit of help I can get.



OK, I'll move it from the back burner (actually it fell off behind the stove) and move it to the middle burner.


----------



## barry richardson

Cool! I'm in! Will have to work on my macro photography though


----------



## Ramo

Paul, I was wondering if you could identify the wood I used for the base of this bird carving I made. The wood was given to me and my friend did not know what it was. I'm guessing rosewood, but I really don't know.


Carmen

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## phinds

Could be cocobolo and other rosewoods are possible. Can you get me a better pic? Preferably a closer-in shot, then a CLOSER in show (face grain) and a very close-in end grain shot.


----------



## Ramo

Wish I could. I sold this piece a while ago, before becoming a member of Wood Baxter. I will keep this in mind next time. I have a few other pieces given to me I don't know what they are. When I get around to using them I will send pics a you described. Thanks.


----------



## phinds

OK, I'll take a look when I get home. OOPS ... no I won't. My boxes full of wood samples are all WAY more than 5lbs so it will be 6 more weeks before I can lift any of them.


----------



## Jordan Pisowicz

First off, let me bow down in praise to you Paul. You had responded to a recent post of mine with some very valid and due criticism and thank you for that, but more so i thank you for the unfathomable time and effort you put in to the amazingly informative photo database that is your website. I just realized that you are behind hobbithouse and can't begin to express my gratitude and amazement. I have been digging into your bank for some time now and it has brought me a long way and actually is what brought me here to this website. But anyway,I'm working on getting some mystery samples/ photos ready for y'all. Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phinds

Jordan Pisowicz said:


> First off, let me bow down in praise to you Paul. You had responded to a recent post of mine with some very valid and due criticism and thank you for that, but more so i thank you for the unfathomable time and effort you put in to the amazingly informative photo database that is your website. I just realized that you are behind hobbithouse and can't begin to express my gratitude and amazement. I have been digging into your bank for some time now and it has brought me a long way and actually is what brought me here to this website. But anyway,I'm working on getting some mystery samples/ photos ready for y'all. Thanks again!


The site IS a huge amount of work and what keeps me at it is knowing that it's a help to my fellow woodworkers, so thanks for that feedback.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## nateturlo666

The wood is *ash*. How could all of you be so blind? Notice the light and dark very streaky and zigzag-pattern of the grain. If it is _*not*_ ash it would most definitely be *beach wood.*


----------



## Schroedc

nateturlo666 said:


> The wood is *ash*. How could all of you be so blind? Notice the light and dark very streaky and zigzag-pattern of the grain. If it is _*not*_ ash it would most definitely be *beach wood.*



@nateturlo666 - Please review the rules of the site here- http://woodbarter.com/pages/RulesPage/ and per rule #1 post an introduction telling us a bit about yourself and your woodworking background. 

Regarding the identification of the wood in the original post, Paul would be working from identified samples to create his photographs so I'm pretty sure if he said it was a piece of oak, it almost certainly is. As far as Beach Wood- The beaches near me have a number of different species washing up on them 

We look forward to your participation on this site but please follow the rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

nateturlo666 said:


> The wood is *ash*. How could all of you be so blind?


Not sure if you are trolling us here or just trying to see if you can combine rudeness with ignorance. If you knew anything about ash you would know that has tiny rays whereas the piece of oak shown here has the typical strong rays of oak.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

phinds said:


> trolling us here to see if you can combine rudeness with ignorance.


----------



## phinds

ripjack13 said:


>


You seriously misquoted me by leaving out the "or"


----------



## ripjack13

I did. But I think seriously he's here to troll with the ignorance he has shown. And the red card was for him, not you Paul. Sorry it came over that way....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I should have quoted his replies with the emoji. ..

I wonder if he'll show up again....


----------



## phinds

ripjack13 said:


> I did. But I think seriously he's here to troll with the ignorance he has shown. And the red card was for him, not you Paul. Sorry it came over that way....


Ah, I did misread. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

ripjack13 said:


> I did. But I think seriously he's here to troll with the ignorance he has shown.


Yeah, but you've got to give him credit; he's very aggressive with the ignorance. That's my style too. I always say things forcefully and I never let a little thing like not knowing what I'm talking about slow me down.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

